# stolen car



## iamacunslut (Sep 21, 2017)

what if i know where a delinquent driver is that has gotten away from the repo on many occasions infact she has driven off the tow truck and took out the gps tracking


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Is there a reward? No? Mind your own business.


----------



## mikes424 (May 22, 2016)

iamacunslut said:


> what if i know where a delinquent driver is that has gotten away from the repo on many occasions infact she has driven off the tow truck and took out the gps tracking


If you know who the repo people are you can always call and see if they will give you a finders fee.


----------

